# Info par produktiem >  6P14P lampaam pamatinji

## marisviens

Gribeetos paaraakos lampu pamatinjus krievu radio lampaam 6P14P. Tas ir izplatiitaakais izmeers pirksta tipa lampaam. Vai Tevalo kautkur katalogos kaut kas taads ir?

Maris

----------


## 14gadi:)

Distrelec, kas ARGUS Unijas iela, ir maniti. Keramiskie, 2 veidu, bet diezgan saliti.

----------

